# B-1 PHOTOS



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Builder 2010 (Dec 3, 2016)

Lancer is very impressive. Here I am standing next to its massive and complicated main gear. Picture was taken by my grandson at the National Museum of the USAF at Wright-Patterson AFB. I've watched movies of the B-1B taking off to try and figure out exactly how this thing folds into the fuselage. It would a beast to model in RC. The bomb capacity is staggering. One of these equals a fleet of WW 2 B-17s.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2016)

Great photos. I was just reading this article this morning RAAF KC-30 bones up on B-1B refuelling | Australian Aviation





source - Australian Aviation Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)

Reach .....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------

